# Anyone had a poor response to stimming drugs for IVF?



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

I am wondering if anyone has had a poor response to stimulation drugs whilst having IVF? and would love to hear of any success stories following that??

I really need some hope to be honest as i had my scan yesterday after 10 days stimming on 3 amps of menopur and on my left side i had 4 follies which were a 21, 8, and two 10's. The left ovary had nothing:nope:

I am 30 yrs old and my dh is 31. This is our first IVF cycle. I am just so upset by the low follie count and dh is very sad too. I have EC on tuesday at 9.30am but just wondered how many other women have been in same situation as most women seem to get TONS of eggs:cry: xxx


----------



## Kipsie11

Dont be sad! I am classed as a poor responder too (I'm in my tww of ivf no2 and praying for a bfp!)

I was on 6 ampules of me opus this time and got 12 eggs as opposed to 8 last time. It's a learning process and if they think you'd respond better on a higher dose then there are things they can do!

Plus, remember, it only takes 1 embryo to stick. 

It's so tough, but stay strong. Hot water bottles and accupuncture up to transfer can help, and eat lots of protein (I don't know if all that helps, but that's what I've read and sometimes you just need to feel like you're doing something!)

My problem seems to be that I produce a good number of eggs for a poor responder, but the majority are immature, they just seem to grow at massively different rates. We all have our quirks and a good dr will look at you individually and what changes they can make to your protocol if needed. Stay positive!

Xxxx


----------



## Kipsie11

Ps- menopur just got autocorrected above! Ignore that......


----------



## sarahincanada

I just wanted to mention that loads of eggs is not always a good thing...my clinic keeps saying they dont want too many as then usually the quality is compromised as your body is concentrating on making so many. my clinic tries to aim for 10 at egg retrieval, but if you get 4 or 5 good ones thats ok too...it only takes one! so dont compare yourself to others. good luck :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you both.

Kipsie- Good luck for OTD x

Sarah- Yes you are right but just hoping that each follicle contains a egg an then we have a lil chance  x

xxx


----------



## Harvest2009

Don't worry, I was on gonal-f and repronex and only got 6 follies. Of those 6 (all which had eggs) 5 fertilized and 3 became embryos. We put in the 2 best ones on day 3 and just got our BFP today! I was a little worried about the numbers too but try not to worry, it only takes 1 :) Good luck to you AQ!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Harvest! and a HUGE congrats to you on your BFP!
Wishing u a happy and healthy 9mths xxx


----------



## Chris77

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has had a poor response to stimulation drugs whilst having IVF? and would love to hear of any success stories following that??
> 
> I really need some hope to be honest as i had my scan yesterday after 10 days stimming on 3 amps of menopur and on my left side i had 4 follies which were a 21, 8, and two 10's. The left ovary had nothing:nope:
> 
> I am 30 yrs old and my dh is 31. This is our first IVF cycle. I am just so upset by the low follie count and dh is very sad too. I have EC on tuesday at 9.30am but just wondered how many other women have been in same situation as most women seem to get TONS of eggs:cry: xxx

Hi hun, I was a poor responder too. I had only about 4 to 6 mature follies so we cancelled our IVF cycle. We decided to do IUI instead. I really wasn't expecting anything at all from this IUI as it was our 8th and even my doctor said that it only had a small chance of working. BUT, I got my :bfp:

So, hang in there hunni!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Chris and i love your story!
The nurse suggested we could have IUI intill i told her 'errr i have no fallopian tubes btw' hahaha. She should of read my notes! lol. 
I am praying for a miracle but miracles do happen so hope it happens to us 

xxx


----------



## Monenfant

Hi Africaqueen,

I'd like to give you some hope with my own experience.
I am 38 and was TTC 1st baby. After taking Menopur I only had 3 follicles, the nurse looked so sorry for me when she told me the numbers that I nearly lost hope. The doctor managed to get 4 eggs, but 3 got fertilised and only 2 were 'good' ( one 5 cells and one 8) to transfer, so no spare ones to freeze :cry:To top it up my partner had to provide 2 samples of sperm as it wasn't enough to be finally told by the doctor that he suggested us to go for Icsi. We accepted but I wasn't very optimistic.
Anyway the day I did the test I peed on the stick went straight to have a shower and was so sure that it will be negative that I asked my partner to look at the result himself. When he told me it was positive I couldn't believe him!!
I am today 21 weeks pregnant, had my second scan and all seems well with baby! We don't want to know the gender as we want to keep it as a surprise.
So please don't give up hope. My partner and I were taking a lot of vitamins and I got very disappointed when I saw that his sperm count didn't improve and I didn't get many follicles but at the end of the day they might have helped with the quality!

All the best to you x


----------



## africaqueen

Monenfant said:


> Hi Africaqueen,
> 
> I'd like to give you some hope with my own experience.
> I am 38 and was TTC 1st baby. After taking Menopur I only had 3 follicles, the nurse looked so sorry for me when she told me the numbers that I nearly lost hope. The doctor managed to get 4 eggs, but 3 got fertilised and only 2 were 'good' ( one 5 cells and one 8) to transfer, so no spare ones to freeze :cry:To top it up my partner had to provide 2 samples of sperm as it wasn't enough to be finally told by the doctor that he suggested us to go for Icsi. We accepted but I wasn't very optimistic.
> Anyway the day I did the test I peed on the stick went straight to have a shower and was so sure that it will be negative that I asked my partner to look at the result himself. When he told me it was positive I couldn't believe him!!
> I am today 21 weeks pregnant, had my second scan and all seems well with baby! We don't want to know the gender as we want to keep it as a surprise.
> So please don't give up hope. My partner and I were taking a lot of vitamins and I got very disappointed when I saw that his sperm count didn't improve and I didn't get many follicles but at the end of the day they might have helped with the quality!
> 
> All the best to you x


Aww what a lovely story! congrats to you and dh and i hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly:flower:
I had my EC and we got 2 eggs. 1 fertilised and i had a 2 day transfer with our beautiful lil 5 cell grade A embie on Thursday so im in the dreaded 2ww now:wacko: So happy we have this chance tho an pray we get our BFP like you did xxx


----------



## diane001

I have just completed my 2nd cycle of IVF with no stimulation of eggs whatsoever. My FSH levels are within normal range but no success. I was also on maximum doses (12 ampoules) a day .. very painful i have to say!! We have decided to try one more time but not with the injections, we are going to try only with the oral medications as my final opportunity to have a baby ..all the best and i pray to God that he blesses us with a beautiful gift of a baby


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Diane, this thread is really old as i wrote it on my 1st cycle of IVF back in October 2011. I am now halfway through our 3rd cycle of IVF. 

I am sorry to hear you never responded. With the 1st cycle we got 2 eggs and 1 embryo and with 2nd cycle 6 eggs and 1 embryo. This cycle is going well so far. Good luck to you xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

AQ that sounds like me I was on 450iu of menopur and after 13 days of stimming I only had 3 follicles that were big enough 2 of them were around 14-16mm and one was 19mm and I did my trigger the day after feeling very disappointed but a EC I got 8 eggs but 3 of them fertilised and I had 2 transferred on day 3 I did get a BFP but it ended in a chemical your doing fine get your hot water bottle on your tummy and increase protein :hugs:


----------



## LynQ

diane001 said:


> I have just completed my 2nd cycle of IVF with no stimulation of eggs whatsoever. My FSH levels are within normal range but no success. I was also on maximum doses (12 ampoules) a day .. very painful i have to say!! We have decided to try one more time but not with the injections, we are going to try only with the oral medications as my final opportunity to have a baby ..all the best and i pray to God that he blesses us with a beautiful gift of a baby

I wish you the best of luck with your next cycle. Sometimes less drugs works better. I have been through 3 ivf cycles and all have ended as poor response and no eggs. There isn't much left that my FS can do except try a natural cycle which is the last option with ivf as it has higher risk of failure. She suggested try naturally for a few months before going down that path.


----------



## diane001

Thanks for your support, unfortunately i had a tubal ligation many years ago so i cant conceive naturally. Will try with less drugs one more time as well as a lot of praying to help. Take care to all


----------

